# Going to Amish Land today



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so in need of a day away, and today's the day! I've been so busy with moving, 4th of July yard sale with friends, tryin' to heal from throwing myself out of my own tub, helping out with grandchildren, working, and on and on...

I wanted a day away from answering the phone, an agenda of some sort, feeling like I HAVE to do something, etc. I'm taking the phone, but it will be turned OFF. 

Going to hit the Amish thrift store, bulk spice store, a bakery, and my favorite big store that's got a little of everything, have lunch somewhere, and just enjoy the drive. It's rainy here, and rainy there, which I sort of wish it wasn't, but if it was sunny skies today, I'd probably guilt myself into staying home, thinking I SHOULD be mowing, I SHOULD be putting stuff in the attic, I SHOULD be working on the garden, etc, etc... I don't want to do the SHOULD'S today! Today I am stopping to smell the roses!  

Hopefully I will return invigorated, in joy and peace, and ready to take on...life some more, LOL! It's good to unplug every now and then. Hope you all have a great weekend, and that you take some time to play, relax, and enjoy! :clap:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats a great Idea Summer*, I do the same thing,hit the same places. Kidron, then Berlin, and on to Millersburg. Enjoy Your day, sounds like fun!


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, it is raining up here in 'Amish Country'..........I hope you enjoy the day.

One of my favorite restaurants would be 'Boyd and Wurthman' in Berlin.........and there is always 'Mrs. Yoders' in Mount Hope..........and in Charm, I think it is called 'Grandma's Kitchen.'

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey wait, you missed one thing that you SHOULD be doing, and that is enjoying yourself!! Have a great day! :run:


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Have a great day.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

never heard of an Amish thrift store. What do they sell?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I hope you have enjoyed your day and gotten some great deals!

It's raining in this Amish area too...


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Tricia, the Amish thrift store sells the same kinds of things that all the rest of them do, just a little cheaper. (Anyone can take in donations, and they except them) Well, clothes are hit and miss. I got 2 name brand prs of jeans for my grandsons, for 1.25 each, which I thought was good, but some plain, nothing special t-shirts had a 2.50 tag on them, and I didn't buy any of those. It's a big store, and they just recently organized it better, and it feels much bigger now. There's a big Goodwill store across the road, but I spend so much time in the Amish one, that I've never made it to the Goodwill!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

billooo2 said:


> Yes, it is raining up here in 'Amish Country'..........I hope you enjoy the day.
> 
> One of my favorite restaurants would be 'Boyd and Wurthman' in Berlin.........and there is always 'Mrs. Yoders' in Mount Hope..........and in Charm, I think it is called 'Grandma's Kitchen.'
> 
> ENJOY!!!!


Billooo, I'll keep that in mind and try B&W's in Berlin the next time I'm out that way! Mt Hope is a little bitty place, isn't it? I've noticed that Yoder's is always jam packed...they must be doing SOMETHING rigtht!  I went through there on my way back from the Ashery, on my way to Kauffmans Bakery, and then on to Troyer's. 

Bought a big bag of Bulgar Wheat for my Mediterranean salads, and lots of snacky things to make up my own bags of trail mixes for me and the grandsons. At Kauffmans, I bought a blueberry pie for a co-worker and a loaf of bread. At Troyers, I bought meats and cheeses, cantelope, big sweet cherries, and some of my favorite pickles, relishes and jams. I bought 3 jars to give to friends at work as a sort of small thank you for nice things they've done for me lately. Then I went to Charm and had dinner there at about 5 PM. I hadn't eaten all day, and I was ready! I think it was Grandma's Kitchen I stopped at! Across the street was a cottage that you can rent out for a night. I had the buffet there, chicken, pots/gravy, noodles, dressing, pork roast/sauerkraut, and corn pudding. I didn't have any noodles or dressing tho. Comes with salad and bread/butter. I like their salad dressing. 

I had a good time just crusin' the back roads which I dearly love to do. That's half the fun for me...just driving, looking at the amazing farms/houses/gardens that the Amish have, and enjoying the beauty of the gently rolling hills there. I like to go in the fall too. It's gorgeous, and Troyer's has the BEST selection of apples for a reasonable price. I load up with bags of apples and share them with friends.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and I said that I was "going to stop and smell the roses" and I DID! Outside of the restaurant, were several pretty rose bushes, and I actually stopped, bent over and breathed deeply! LOL!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Twp.Tom said:


> Thats a great Idea Summer*, I do the same thing,hit the same places. Kidron, then Berlin, and on to Millersburg. Enjoy Your day, sounds like fun!


Tom, don't know if I've been to Kidron...what's good to see there? And what are your favorite places to visit within the whole general area?? I've been visiting the same places now for quite a while, and I need to venture out and find some new places to explore!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

summerdaze said:


> Tom, don't know if I've been to Kidron...what's good to see there? And what are your favorite places to visit within the whole general area?? I've been visiting the same places now for quite a while, and I need to venture out and find some new places to explore!



Hi Summer*, It is good to read about Your enjoyable trip yesterday. I go to the same resale in Millersburg (Save n Serve), and the Goodwill across the street. There is a Chinese restaurant in the Plaza across the road-that has really good food! (And I am not really fond of Chinese restaurants-this one is good*) When in Kidron, I always stop at MC connections-(a Mennonite resale store) http://thrift.mcc.org/shops/kidron-thrift-shop . There are many different Auctions, and Relief sales in Kidron, on the Auction Grounds. Flea Market is on Saturdays*. Kidron is the Home of Lehmans too*. If I go down into Berlin, I go to Troyers for cheese/lunchmeat, and other asst. goodies! lol. There is a good resale shop in Berlin https://plus.google.com/112748866331901823115/about?gl=us&hl=en Sometimes I will continue on down to Walnut Creek, and shop at their Store.
Just talkin' about this, is making me want to take a road trip down there! I enjoy the peaceful scenery of the back roads-one of the most beautiful places in Ohio-for sure! I have just made up my mind, I am going again soon! lol.*


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info Tom. I enjoyed reading how the jean rugs are weaved in a link from the Kidron thrift shop link you provided. I'd really like to watch them do it! The second one, Share and Care, I've heard of, but never visited yet. There's another Amish Thrift on route 241. I always pass it on my way from Millersburg to The Ashery. I've stopped in a couple of times. Not as organized, and a lot of older donations, but it's possible to find some treasures there if you have the time. 

Guess I have been to Kidron after all, coz I visited Lehman's last year.
Think the next time I go, I'll map out a new and different route, and go to some places I've never been to before. New and different is GOOD. Glad to hear you're planning a road trip to Amish Country soon! It's my happy place, and everything just seems to make more sense to me there. I know you'll be glad that you allowed yourself to get away for a while. It's good for the soul.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

SD, What did hey charge you for your B Berry pie. I paid $8.00 for one at a Amish stall at the sale I go to.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

An $8 pie of B Berries sounds like a good deal to me.:goodjob:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Man, if I lived closer to you guys who lived by the Amish, I would be hitting those stores up with you. How fun is that, lucky you and I know you are not supposed to take pictures but can you sneak a few, esp the ones of the stores on the inside.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> SD, What did hey charge you for your B Berry pie. I paid $8.00 for one at a Amish stall at the sale I go to.


Bill, I also paid $8.00 for the pie. The lady I gave it to told me today that her son LOVED it, which made me feel good. I didn't think that was a bad price. It was a decent sized pie, too.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Man, if I lived closer to you guys who lived by the Amish, I would be hitting those stores up with you. How fun is that, lucky you and I know you are not supposed to take pictures but can you sneak a few, esp the ones of the stores on the inside.


I don't live THAT close cindi...couple hours drive. but it's a pleasant drive. Now that I've moved, I'm a little closer and don't have to drive through a busy, slow to get through section anymore, which is just peachy to me! :grin: Yeah, if you were out this way, we could have some fun! We'd party like it's 1899! haha


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The one I got was regular size. Ive had blue berry, and tapocia, and butterscotch pies from there,


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Summer, you know I would take you up on that in a heart beat. I need to go back and see the thread of your moving and all. It seems like it is a good move for you, your happy and that is what counts.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Went to the Local Amish Produce Auction this afternoon. With all the talk of fresh pie on this thread, I went there with the intention of buying a pie*. Bought this 9" blueberry for $5.25- I would share if You were here?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Shut your pie hole...pie tease....LOL!!!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Today, I went to Holmes County for a day of sightseeing, and adventure* lol.! I first stopped in Kidron, and I went to the resale shop there. Looked for summer short sleeve button downs-could not find any nice ones-did buy some magazines. I took some Photos of the quilt room in the store-I was surprised how reasonably priced they were*.I really want to make a quilt someday-I think they are beautiful!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

First you put up some really cool fishing pictures and now you have outdone yourself. Pie and amish made quilts. You cannot get better then that. I want to come that direction for just a visit, to go through stores and eat my own dang pie, lol. Lucky you guys.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

You know, I wonder if you sent them the material they would make you a quilt with the colors of your choosing?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Then I went on to the Kidron Auction Barn. I sat and watched Dairy cows being sold-very interesting! Assorted Heifer's -sold for $1000-$2000 /head. I wanted to take a baby home!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Couple of shots of the outside of Lehman's-didn't go in, would have been too tempting to spend,spend$$$.(I have almost everything I need, LOl!)


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Took some random pics of farms/scenery*


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Then I went on to a couple of other resale stores, and stopped at the Towne/Country store, and bought myself a new Engineers cap(my other ones are falling apart*). I Stopped at Troyer's Market*, and bought some smoked sausage, beef sticks, white and smoked cheddar cheeses, a bag of chocalate covered raisins, a lb. of ham off the bone, and a dozen fresh wheat dinner rolls(from the Farmstead bakery-the best!)-These were all things that I needed badly*(not). On the way home, I stopped at the local Fruit Farm, and picked up 4 quarts of fresh picked Blueberries*. I sealed them in smaller portion bags,and froze them,-for winter treats! It was a relaxing day.I like to just spend the day riding around in the country sometimes-it soothes my soul!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Cindy, almost anything is possible, if You ask for it?, I could give You the Phone number of the store, and You could ask to speak to someone in the quilt area-maybe they could help You? http://thrift.mcc.org/shops/kidron-thrift-shop 330-857-7802


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Pics of Amish country........I don't know why, but this is one of my favorite pics...taken on a cold winter morning......


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

You have a Lehmans there??? And you didn't go in??? I would have given up I have no idea what to do in there just to look. Uggg, for serious? Just to get ideas I would have gone in there. And baby cows, lol, I might need a bigger lot to live on.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I have been toying with this house color of a couple of years or so now. And I know it has to do with my love of barns. I can pick out a barn with this color from miles away. I have seen it done with houses and it is almost the trim color of the house I live in current as well as my past house. So what do you think??? 

I saw the barn pic is why I am bringing it up...


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I think it would be a fine color for a House, or a Barn*-I like it*


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

There was this interesting 'rug making loom', in the quilt area-I had to take a pic*


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Love it and all of the others pics of the area. I think my love for the amish is because it reflects a quite life style. You know the feeling when the area loses power and the world becomes quiet? Well I love the quiet and become disappointed when the power gets turned back on. 

Thank you for taking all those pictures and letting me live though you, even in pc form.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank You Cindilu*. The places I visited today, were commercial Amish Country places-geared for tourism/business. The real peaceful quiet living is out on the backroads-where these folks live a very simple and Plain Lifestyle*. They are Homesteaders-with family,community and Religion mixed in* Their Lifestyle is very interesting.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Just like You find this area interesting, and would Like to visit-I feel that same way about the Pacific Northwest, and the Native American Culture in Your area* Someday, I want to visit the place where You are from* You Live in an Awesome area!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

They are doing a canoe class for the next two weeks and taking pictures daily. I cannot wait to live there and be a part of that culture. I get to head that way in August and I am so excited for Pow Wow and see what my new adventure is going to bring. Someone local has suggested I run for city counsel and I have turned down the idea. 

Any time you want to come and visit my way I will have a cabin set up for visitors, family etc. Also a travel trailer that is 18 foot long that I am calling my Gathering Place. It will also be set up for company.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is a facebook link to Canoe Camp... 

https://www.facebook.com/events/501308646679313/

The cool thing about that camp. It is the next street over from where my lot is...


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

summerdaze said:


> Tom, don't know if I've been to Kidron...what's good to see there? And what are your favorite places to visit within the whole general area?? I've been visiting the same places now for quite a while, and I need to venture out and find some new places to explore!


Kidron: Lehman's....the farm auction....the ice cream inside the grocery store....oh, have mercy...I'm on my way!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Been full of a lot of ups and downs, that's for sure, Cindi. I was without internet for a while, and am severely behind on my readin' too! This place is nothing special....little bitty (and OLD) house on 1.5 acres. Has lots of old house problems, nothing too serious, just annoying at times. I'm in the city, just on a real quiet street, tucked away on a real quiet patch that hasn't changed much throughout the years I'm told. Seems weird to find these little pockets of almost country in the city. 

The main thing I DON'T like about being here, is being alone again. I much prefer to live with someone. But it's a change, and change is good. This fits the bill for now.

OOPS! Didn't notice that this had gone to 3 pages when I was replying to Cindilu! MY BAD!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow Tom! You didn't waste any time at at all, did you?! Looks like you had a great day. I love to drive up and down through those back roads. This time around, I was struck by all the beautiful flowers in their yards. They were everywhere, and so lush and healthy, as well as the grass. So pretty! It's like everything they do, they give it everything they've got. 

That was a good lookin' pie there, Dude. Good price too! I'd like to see one of those rugs being weaved. Oh...Troyer's makes some pretty good sandwiches in the back. They have a daily special too for under 5.00 .


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Summer, that is it. After my son gets married and after I get my Chi project started I need to just make a road trip and visit ya'll. And Lehmans is on the to do list, even if it means I just get to drool all over myself and dream.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

That's all I got to do at Lehman's Cindi. But really I didn't even drool all that much. I had heard so much talk about this place, that I really had a different expectation of what it was going to be like. Yeah, they have some cool stuff, but with enormous price tags. The only thing I bought there were some post cards and lunch I think. But if you're going to Amish Country anyway, sure, why not?

I think you could have a real good time out here. We don't have mountains, we have hills, and Amish land, and Put n Bay, Ohio State football, and Cedar Point, Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, and lot's more. But I'm bettin' you have fun ANYWHERE you are, don't cha?! Let me know when you're feeling like a road trip. Weird, coz I may be going out west in the not too distant future. I have friends in Salt Lake City Utah, and Montana. I may go out to Montana in a couple months.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Summer, if you ever make it to Oregon you are welcome to come hang at my house. And yes, every where I go I usually have fun, lol. I am a happy person like that. 

Yeah, don't think I would be buying from Lehmans, but I sure would be drooling.


----------

